# Building Inspector Demoted For Falsifying Inspection Report



## mark handler (Oct 4, 2017)

New Rochelle Senior Building Inspector Demoted For Falsifying Inspection Report to Cover for Mother-in-Law
http://www.newrochelletalk.com/cont...falsifying-inspection-report-cover-mother-law
NEW ROCHELLE, NY -- A building inspector in New Rochelle has his mother-in-law to thank for a demotion and 10 grand pay cut.
Joseph Guglielmo was demoted from Senior Building Inspector to Code Enforcement Officer by the City of New Rochelle, with a corresponding reduction in pay of just over $10,000 a year (from $103,976.08 to $93,259.92, based on pay records obtained under a Freedom of Information request). The demotion occurred in August 2017 but was based on a 2012 inspection which recently came to light after City officials received anonymous complaints.
In 2012, Guglielmo was assigned to inspect a property at 192 Drake Avenue owned by Sarah Ann Cardone (Miceli) following a complaint filed on July 20, 2012 of an illegal attic apartment. A second complaint was filed on March 7, 2013 of an illegal basement apartment. A series of complaints was also filed for 188 Drake Avenue. Both properties are listed as two-family homes owned by Sarah Ann Cardone.
Guglielmo failed to disclose that Sarah Ann Cardone is his wife’s mother.
Guglielmo went to 192 Drake Avenue on August 29, 2012 and September 5, 2012. He filed a report on October 3, 2012 stating “No Violation Found”. The report included photographs of the attic taken from selective angles to obscure that the attic was an apartment. The report did not respond to the claim there was an illegal basement apartment.
On January 15, 2017, a complaint was filed with the City of New Rochelle, alleging that  Sarah Ann Cardone (Miceli) is Joseph Guglielmo’s mother-in-law. The complaint alleged that Guglielmo’s wife had bragged that “No one will dare come to our homes…My husband is a Senior Inspector.” The complaint included records of Cardone advertising the illegal apartments online.
On February 17, 2017, Notices of Violation were issued by Lisa Davis for both 188 Drake Avenue and 192 Drake Avenue for the illegal apartments in both buildings. When the violations were not addressed,  a series of Court Appearance Tickets were issued by Davis in April 2017 for both properties. More Court Appearance Tickets were issued in September and October 2017.


----------



## cda (Oct 4, 2017)

Ok I guess pick your poison 

Mother in law

Boss

??


----------



## Mark K (Oct 4, 2017)

Even with the demotion the inspector is still making a good salary.  My sense is that in many cases public employees are paid more that those in the private sector with comparable training and responsibility.  Note that in California the public sector employees have essentially no liability.


----------



## cda (Oct 4, 2017)

Mark K said:


> Even with the demotion the inspector is still making a good salary.  My sense is that in many cases public employees are paid more that those in the private sector with comparable training and responsibility.  Note that in California the public sector employees have essentially no liability.




I think there are a lot of variables and can go either way

I thought most public have immunity, as long as they color in the lines.


----------



## ICE (Oct 4, 2017)

I guess they were afraid to fire him.  A year from now he will be up for promotion.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 4, 2017)

In California public employees have to be way outside the lines before they loose their immunity.


----------



## tmurray (Oct 4, 2017)

He committed fraud. What does he have to do to get fired, kill someone? 

Here we pass off anything that is remotely an issue. I recently took a home construction project because the general contractor was my inspector's ex-husband.


----------



## Sifu (Oct 4, 2017)

Immunity is becoming more and more a myth, and rightfully so.  This is nonfeasance, and would typically remove any supposed immunity anyway.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Mother-in-Laws, can't live with them and can't pay em to keep their mouths shut!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 4, 2017)

"while acting in good faith and without malice" I think is the key phrase..............a tad bit off here.


----------



## conarb (Oct 4, 2017)

tmurray said:


> I recently took a home construction project because the general contractor was my inspector's ex-husband.



Wow, you should have left her on the case, she would be really tough on him, or did you think too tough?


----------



## tmurray (Oct 5, 2017)

conarb said:


> Wow, you should have left her on the case, she would be really tough on him, or did you think too tough?



I know she would have treated him fairly, but it's far easier to pass off files where there is some personal connection so there is never a question as to someone being too loose or harder on someone because of the personal relationship.


----------



## conarb (Oct 5, 2017)

tmurray said:


> I know she would have treated him fairly, but it's far easier to pass off files where there is some personal connection so there is never a question as to someone being too loose or harder on someone because of the personal relationship.


Ha, knowing you you probably did it because she was a good-looking divorcee.


----------



## ICE (Oct 5, 2017)

cda said:


> Ok I guess pick your poison
> 
> Mother in law
> 
> ...



I had a case of a converted garage called in anonymously.  It was nice....had a slider to the back yard and a little old lady in a rocking chair.  The layout of the lot precluded building covered parking so I told him it had to be restored to a garage.  The owner asked how long he had to get it done.  I said ninety days.  He became upset and said that he wanted the order to state one week.  

The little old lady was his mother inlaw.


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2017)

I did a new business inspector 

I was the fire inspector

After inspection on no write ups, he says on by the way I am the fire chiefs brother,

Thanks now you tell me


----------

